# 7D Mark II Reported Issues



## East Wind Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

Thought I would start a thread today for issues noticed with the 7D Mark II.

I will start with one issue I discovered today shooting a Soccer game. First of all my setup:

7D MKII with 300mm F2.8L IS II [ AFMA +8  ] Ok got that taken care of. The one issue I noticed is a lag from the time the shutter button is pressed to when the AF locks on. No hunting just a noticeable lag in acquiring initial focus. Most may not notice but in sports it can make the difference between getting the shot and not. This condition does not exist on my 5DIII so it's something specific to the 7DII.

I was using center AF point only (though the condition exists on all of the AF area settings I tried).

Hopefully this is something that can be resolved in a firmware update. Hopefully someone here may have discovered a setting which minimizes this issue.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 9, 2014)

I would return the camera and exchange it for another. It sounds faulty. See if the new camera has the same issue.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you checked what settings you have for the Ai Servo 1st Image parameters..setting it to Release Priority will get your first frame in a burst off quickly, alternately, having it set for Focus priority will cause it to take longer before the shutter will release and can delay shooting. The same settings can be applied to the rest of the images in the burst, in the menu Ai Servo 2nd Image Priority.

These two settings are under the Pink AF menu tab, and the second menu screen, tab 2. Perhaps set both options to Release and Speed and see if it feels the same.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

dak723 said:


> I would return the camera and exchange it for another. It sounds faulty. See if the new camera has the same issue.



I don't think its faulty though I do need to test with some different lenses to see if it's consistent


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Have you checked what settings you have for the Ai Servo 1st Image parameters..setting it to Release Priority will get your first frame in a burst off quickly, alternately, having it set for Focus priority will cause it to take longer before the shutter will release and can delay shooting. The same settings can be applied to the rest of the images in the burst, in the menu Ai Servo 2nd Image Priority.
> 
> These two settings are under the Pink AF menu tab, and the second menu screen, tab 2. Perhaps set both options to Release and Speed and see if it feels the same.



So this issue is before the shutter fires when you do a half press of the shutter. Doesn't have anything to do with the priority settings.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi East Wind Photography. 
If you are using Ai Servo, not stated in original post, the camera doesn't know you are not going to complete the shutter push to capture the focused image, won't it ensure focus before allowing you to continue even if you don't continue? This of course does 'assume' that it is set to focus priority not release priority. 

I hope you are able to get to the bottom of this, I already kind of covet this camera! 

Cheers, Graham. 



East Wind Photography said:


> So this issue is before the shutter fires when you do a half press of the shutter. Doesn't have anything to do with the priority settings.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 9, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Thought I would start a thread today for issues noticed with the 7D Mark II.
> 
> I will start with one issue I discovered today shooting a Soccer game. First of all my setup:
> 
> ...



You didn't say AI Servo or single shot.
I have been comparing mine to my 1D IV.
Single Shot single point on the big white lenses take longer to confirm. The 1D IV is half again as fast.
It confirms focus similar to the old 7D, it makes focus and for a brief instance reconfirms.
There is no noticeable difference on other lenses.

AI Servo mode I am still working on, I have yet to have a decent lock on a BIF. I have only had a few opportunities to check and I still attribute my failures to lack of proper settings. 

At this time I am leaning toward believing the 1D IV is the better AF system.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 9, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would start a thread today for issues noticed with the 7D Mark II.
> ...


The 1D V has an 11.1V battery and will use that higher voltage to drive the AF motors on some of the big whites faster than you can drive them with an LP-E6 battery... so yes, a 1 series body does focus some lenses faster than the 7D2.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would start a thread today for issues noticed with the 7D Mark II.
> ...



That does pose an interesting question. I was using AI Servo during the game. The AF once it locked was very fast to adapt I rarely had any that were out of focus the entire day that wasnt due to me obviously drifting off target. The AF is fast but I only have a 5D3 to compare to and so far I would say it's about the same.

The issue is the fraction of a second from when the shutter is half pressed and the lens snaps to focus. IS and metering kick in instantly but the AF lock lags a fraction of a second. After it's locked it tracks and performs flawlessly.

I will compare with some other big whites I have and see if it's the same.


----------



## weixing (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi,
Did you on the GPS?? When the GPS is on, sometime there will be lag on the AF.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Did you try powering down the camera, remove the lens, then re-install.

Conceivably, if you put the lens on and it wasn't perfectly locked in place, or you put the lens on while the body was active you could end up with a communication issue such as this.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 10, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



For what I noticed I leaned toward the answer Don Haines gave, battery power. 
Unless you are using a battery pack the 5D III I would think it would be comparable in AF speed to the 7D II.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

Another issue that can slow down AF is the use of Spot AF. Canon used to warn about that.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 10, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> ..I noticed is a lag from the time the shutter button is pressed to when the AF locks on. No hunting just a noticeable lag in acquiring initial focus. Most may not notice but in sports it can make the difference between getting the shot and not. This condition does not exist on my 5DIII so it's something specific to the 7DII.
> 
> I was using center AF point only (though the condition exists on all of the AF area settings I tried).



I noticed exactly this issue as well with a couple different lenses that I tried, the 100-400 L, the 24-70 f/4 L.
The initial AF acquisition was slower than my other Canon bodies with the same lenses, even at EV~10 for lighting. It was no better at 0 - 3 EV lighting.
With the long lens, it was also no better at guessing which direction to drive the lens to focus.
It's even dismally slower than my mirrorless bodies with same focal lengths in dim light! That was very disappointing.

I posted about it here just the other night.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23602.0

I did get a minor improvement in AF performance when I reset the camera to all factory defaults but it still provides me with no more AF magic than my older Canon crop bodies. i was hoping for better than my current bodies and definitely for faster initial focus acquisition than a cheap mirrorless - but it wasn't to be.
This should be a firmware fix at some point soon... hopefully.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Did you on the GPS?? When the GPS is on, sometime there will be lag on the AF.
> 
> Have a nice day.



No I leave GPS off as that is generally a useless feature to me that sucks battery power even when the camera is turned off. Not sure why Canon did that. Maybe have GPS go into sleep mode where it polls every hour instead of on the regular schedule. Could be something they could fix in firmware.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Another issue that can slow down AF is the use of Spot AF. Canon used to warn about that.



Yes I considered that but found the lag in all AF modes. I was performing a AFMA on my 24 1.2 II last night and I did not see the lag as I did on the 300. I will try my 70-200 today and my 600 tomorrow (Need to find a vacant football field)


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 10, 2014)

"Try turning on the function on that says keep searching when AF impossible. If the scene is very out of focus apparently the phase difference is larger than the AF sensors can see, so the camera does not know what to do."

I just saw this on another forum...


----------



## RumorMill (Nov 10, 2014)

If we are talking issues this happened to me this weekend while shooting high school football... I set up my back AF-ON button in the custom config to be AF-OFF instead. So I "half press" shutter button to acquire focus, lock focus with back button while maintaining half press. I noticed that if I shoot a sequence of frames and pause but still maintain half press, then try to press again there is no response from the 7DII - no pictures taken. This resulted in missed shots! I had to physically lift up the shutter button completely in order to take more shots(with the back button completely pressed the whole time). Now I was also using a 300mm L IS at the time and tried using the dedicated defaulted AF-OFF buttons on the lens (instead of back button on the camera) to do the same situation described, and it worked as expected... So has anyone else experienced this issue? I would think this has to be a bug and hopefully fixed in the next firmware update? Or is there something I am doing wrong or a hidden setting to allow what I want. I know the first generation 7d did not have this problem... I used this technique quite often.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

It's important to note here that if you find what you think is a bug, it's nice to get confirmation here that others noticed the same issue. However you should still report it to Canon with a clear description of how to reproduce it.

They are usually more receptive to fixing things on the first and second firmware update. After that unless it's a major issue it may not make it in for a while.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

RumorMill said:


> If we are talking issues this happened to me this weekend while shooting high school football... I set up my back AF-ON button in the custom config to be AF-OFF instead. So I "half press" shutter button to acquire focus, lock focus with back button while maintaining half press. I noticed that if I shoot a sequence of frames and pause but still maintain half press, then try to press again there is no response from the 7DII - no pictures taken. This resulted in missed shots! I had to physically lift up the shutter button completely in order to take more shots(with the back button completely pressed the whole time). Now I was also using a 300mm L IS at the time and tried using the dedicated defaulted AF-OFF buttons on the lens (instead of back button on the camera) to do the same situation described, and it worked as expected... So has anyone else experienced this issue? I would think this has to be a bug and hopefully fixed in the next firmware update? Or is there something I am doing wrong or a hidden setting to allow what I want. I know the first generation 7d did not have this problem... I used this technique quite often.



I will check this tonight and see if I can reproduce that. I wonder if it's specific to the big whites or does the same thing with other lenses?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> "Try turning on the function on that says keep searching when AF impossible. If the scene is very out of focus apparently the phase difference is larger than the AF sensors can see, so the camera does not know what to do."
> 
> I just saw this on another forum...



Yeah I prefer to leave this on so I'm certain this was on when I noticed the issue. However I will note whether the condition is worse if AF is near or far from actual focus. I wasnt paying attention to that detail during the game.


----------



## RumorMill (Nov 10, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> RumorMill said:
> 
> 
> > If we are talking issues this happened to me this weekend while shooting high school football... I set up my back AF-ON button in the custom config to be AF-OFF instead. So I "half press" shutter button to acquire focus, lock focus with back button while maintaining half press. I noticed that if I shoot a sequence of frames and pause but still maintain half press, then try to press again there is no response from the 7DII - no pictures taken. This resulted in missed shots! I had to physically lift up the shutter button completely in order to take more shots(with the back button completely pressed the whole time). Now I was also using a 300mm L IS at the time and tried using the dedicated defaulted AF-OFF buttons on the lens (instead of back button on the camera) to do the same situation described, and it worked as expected... So has anyone else experienced this issue? I would think this has to be a bug and hopefully fixed in the next firmware update? Or is there something I am doing wrong or a hidden setting to allow what I want. I know the first generation 7d did not have this problem... I used this technique quite often.
> ...



I believe this was happening to me on the 7DII along with a 70-200 L is II as well. However there is not a dedicated AF-OFF button on the lens hence why I configure the back button for this purpose. Also I usually configure both the back "AF-ON" button and the "*" to be AF-OFF so as a "miss aligned push" will yield what I want  It didn't matter what button here I configured for this technique, the outcome of "no response from 7DII" still occurred.
Also I did send this issue to Canon right before posting here, via the Canon website


----------



## freeomega (Nov 10, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Thought I would start a thread today for issues noticed with the 7D Mark II.
> 
> I will start with one issue I discovered today shooting a Soccer game. First of all my setup:
> 
> ...



Do you have the anti-flicker feature on? This will change the shutter timing, most likely slowing down your shutter speed and well as the burst rate of the camera...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 11, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Given the number of ways that the AF buttons and controls can be custom configured it's easy to imagine that Canon could have overlooked some combination of body and lens configs that results in a bug. Hate it when companies use paying customers for Beta testers but that's just what they do. Sounds like reporting and requesting a fix is the best option. If that's the way you want your gear set up you should be able to do it.
> 
> As to the larger issue of overall AF effectiveness, I was at a local Bald Eagle hotspot today where hundreds of photographers congregate. I spoke to a number of new 7D2 owners, although I don't specifically recall any of them using the 300 2.8, and all reported to me that they were extremely pleased with the AF functions of the new 7D. Seems as though these issues may result from a fairly specific case. Users I talked to had pretty much all of the other longer tele's as well as 1, 5 and 7 series second bodies. These are a pretty sophisticated group of shooters who aren't afraid to express their opinion. Often even when you aren't particularly interested in their opinion.  However, I can say that on the 7D2's autofocus, sentiment was overwhelmingly positive. As is mine.
> 
> ...



No I agree, I'm not trying to be negative on the AF system. It is for me very nice and I did not have one game shot that was out of focus except for my error. I was simply reporting a slight lag in getting an AF lock.. It wasnt hunting it was just a fraction of a second delay before the AF snapped into focus. Once it locked, the camera went like a bat out of h3ll.

The reason why I started this thread was to share some of the initial issues discovered so that we as a collective can report this issues to Canon so they are aware of a systemic problem or bug. I havent found anything that would give me pause to return the camera. THe issue coud very well be my 300mm or its firmware.

I unfortuntely did not have time to test with my other lenses today so will try tomorrow.


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 11, 2014)

GraFax said:


> From this afternoon. 7D2 with 400 5.6L prime. Last time I shot here was with my 5D2 and nothing was this sharp. I can see the individual drops of water dripping off his tail from 100 yards away. This is a 50% crop with virtually no post or added sharpening. Still not seeing the great results at higher ISO's that others are getting but that could be me. Still, so far so good.
> 
> edit..think I need to adjust the color space of my jpgs for this site, I use Pro Photo RGB but my photos in the threads look flat and kind of dark. When I open them into a window here they look fine. I guess I need to convert them to sRGB? Man I hate web color management.


Great shot - as you say, very clear. Nearly pulled the trigger on the 7dii today. Keep this up and I won't be able to hold out much longer.


----------



## RumorMill (Nov 11, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> GraFax said:
> 
> 
> > Given the number of ways that the AF buttons and controls can be custom configured it's easy to imagine that Canon could have overlooked some combination of body and lens configs that results in a bug. Hate it when companies use paying customers for Beta testers but that's just what they do. Sounds like reporting and requesting a fix is the best option. If that's the way you want your gear set up you should be able to do it.
> ...



I am in total agreement also....the 7DII is an awesome camera! Having a 300L 2.8 is ver. 1 along with this camera, I have taken some amazing sports shots day and night(under stadium lights!!!!)... And for the issue I seemed to stumble upon, I can probably work around due to the many other feature this camera provides, achieving the desired results. But being that I work in the area of software and firmware development, I can "smell" a bug when it occurs... and just trying to get conformation on what I find.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Given the number of ways that the AF buttons and controls can be custom configured it's easy to imagine that Canon could have overlooked some combination of body and lens configs that results in a bug. Hate it when companies use paying customers for Beta testers but that's just what they do. Sounds like reporting and requesting a fix is the best option. If that's the way you want your gear set up you should be able to do it.


 
There are not enough days in the century to test every possible combination of controls, where as a few hundred thousand users can test them in a few months.

Its just impossible to test everything. 

Expect to hear about obscure bugs a few weeks down the road. And then, there are always those who take photos with the lens cap on.


----------



## tron (Nov 11, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Another issue that can slow down AF is the use of Spot AF. Canon used to warn about that.
> ...


Interesting! My 5D3 is fast even in spot AF (with AFMA)...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 11, 2014)

One of the reasons I prefer to wait a while before buying stuff. I am appreciative of the consumers who volunteer to be the company's beta testers... ;D

It is sort like a walking through a mine field... let someone else volunteer.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 11, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> One of the reasons I prefer to wait a while before buying stuff. I am appreciative of the consumers who volunteer to be the company's beta testers... ;D
> 
> It is sort like a walking through a mine field... let someone else volunteer.



But then you lose the sense of adventure, the adrenaline rush and all that stuff. I am a Beta tester this time BTW. So far so good...knocks on wood.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 11, 2014)

2n10 said:


> But then you lose the sense of adventure, the adrenaline rush and all that stuff. I am a Beta tester this time BTW. So far so good...knocks on wood.



I find that when I am spending MY money, I get a lot LESS interested in adventure. ;D


----------



## Steve (Nov 11, 2014)

GraFax said:


> edit..think I need to adjust the color space of my jpgs for this site, I use Pro Photo RGB but my photos in the threads look flat and kind of dark. When I open them into a window here they look fine. I guess I need to convert them to sRGB? Man I hate web color management.



Yeah, looks fine to me when I open it but flat and dark embedded in the thread. That's common for a lot of forum software that allows attachments. Sometimes its better to use img tags or paste in from flickr or wherever you are hosting from.

Is that in Haines, Alaska? Its eagle festival time, I guess...


----------



## candc (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a minor issue I have encountered. I have the thumb nubbin set to live switching af points. I have the thumb rocker set to live switch af modes. Its a great setup, you can do everything quick with your thumb without pressing anything else first. if you move the af point off center you can move it back to center by pressing the nubbin, you can keep toggling between the points by pressing which is great but if you toggle it to the center position and then change modes later it jumps back to the last off center position. It also memorizes the position for different modes so you can get into a situation where the af position jumps all over the place when you toggle modes. It was driving me crazy until I figured out what was going on.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Another issue that can slow down AF is the use of Spot AF. Canon used to warn about that.
> ...



I used the 7d2 today pretty extensively with my 600 F4L and I did not have any AF lag in any of the AF modes or other combos. I ran into some conditions where the Zone AF would not pick up a heron in flight...just wouldnt get a lock but with center and spot AF I did not have any issues. Could have been my AF case though I was messing around with tracking sensitivity to ignore some tree limbs that were in my way. I'll test that more to see if it happens again.

I also tested last night with the 70-200 F2.8L II and saw no lag.

So now I'm scratching my head a bit and now need to go back and reproduce the issue with the 300 2.8L II.

Just to keep it all real, I'm really liking the 7D2. Getting some really nice images for a crop sensor. Though DPP is really annoying, I can live with it until the other raw processors get up to speed.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I'll actually add one more thing about ZOne AF. On the 5D3 the zone AF would lock onto the closest thing within the zone range (great for BIF). I'm noticing that on the 7D2 that's not always the case. I'm not sure if it's color or contrast sensitivity that is different but it seems to operate a bit differently than the 5D3. In one sequence I was tracking an eagle and the zone AF appeared to be locked onto the eagle as the active AF point would track the eagle but the images all focused on the background and not the eagle. I had a similar issue with a heron.

Zone AF worked fine the other day when I was shooting a soccer game so not sure what is happening.

Other modes seem to work just fine.

Trying to find out of Canon changed the algorithm for zone AF in this model.


----------



## RumorMill (Nov 12, 2014)

RumorMill said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > RumorMill said:
> ...



Just wanted to describe my findings on this issue that I am having, if anyone else is running into this, or following... After 5 emails back and forth from Canon, asking to reset everything and take battery out for 5 minutes and try again... they came to the conclusion that this is how it is designed on the 7dII. Frustrated since this works on the original 7D, I went back to the 7DII and tried again paying close attention as to what I was doing. It turns out I was wrong about my comment that it works with the "dedicated AF-OFF button" on the 300mm L is lens. It is the same as with the 70-200 L is II. Here is what I found: If you push any "AF-OFF button" configured(either on the lens body or a custom configured back button) BEFORE pushing the shutter button, multiple volleys of frames taken, with a pause in-between, from the "half pressed state" to "shutter release" works. Now if you press the shutter button first to "half press" and then push any "AF-OFF button" configured, the first initial volleys of frames taken will work, but the second and subsequent presses from the "half pressed state" to shutter release will produce no pictures taken - unresponsive 7DII. One might think that I am anal about this ... But it was very frustrating when you are out in the field trying to figure out why the camera won't take pictures, granted in this weird set up state  So in the process of figuring out this issue I noticed a new button custom config that I can use on custom back button that solves my issue even better than the original 7D... it is the "*AF-OFF" customization. This locks metering and AF! So the continual "half press" is not needed anymore.... But if I am am shooting a football game and I am using both the 7dII and 7D, I am going to get confused while trying to use this technique... But the price you pay for an awesome camera


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

RumorMill said:


> RumorMill said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



I've found that sometimes you dont get the resolution you want or expect over the phone or by email. I had a similar experience a while back but rest assured the report is in and it will work its way up to development where the firmware guys will taks a look at it. IT could get fixed if its fixable...just have to deal with it for a bit.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

GraFax said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



Being a 5D3 user since day one, I can assure you that this is not how its supposed to work. The 7d2 docs definately state it is supposed to focus on the closest object in the zone. This is something worth paying attention to as I use that mode frequently for BIF. On the 5d3 it seems to be the most reliable for tracking birds flying in front of a tree line.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

candc said:


> Here is a minor issue I have encountered. I have the thumb nubbin set to live switching af points. I have the thumb rocker set to live switch af modes. Its a great setup, you can do everything quick with your thumb without pressing anything else first. if you move the af point off center you can move it back to center by pressing the nubbin, you can keep toggling between the points by pressing which is great but if you toggle it to the center position and then change modes later it jumps back to the last off center position. It also memorizes the position for different modes so you can get into a situation where the af position jumps all over the place when you toggle modes. It was driving me crazy until I figured out what was going on.



Do you happen to have oriention link disabled? That is can you set different AF modes in portrait or landscape mode?

Seems like this could be a "feature" for some and an annoyance for others. Wondering if there is a setting that would disable this? Maybe a custome mode could be used in the mean time which would reset to Cx mode defaults each time you select the mode. Might be a work around until you cn get to the bottom of it.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok lets summarize some of the things we are looking at for those that dont want to read through all of this:

1) Fraction of a second AF lag(lock) on half press (w/300mm F2.8L IS II)
2) Shutter not firing 2nd volley when rear AF-ON set to AF-OFF and pressed first
3) Manual AF point selection is retained seperately for each AF mode (can default be set back to center?)
4) Zone AF not always locking on closest subject in the zone

If anyone can reproduce these issues or have discovered a solution, please share/confirm your findings so we can all report them to Canon for resolution.

If I forgot something let me know.

And for those that are reading this and think these are show stoppers, they are not. Pretty much everyone here is amazed by this camera and these issues should not sway you to purchase something else unless you plan to go full frame.


----------



## anario (Nov 12, 2014)

I might potentially have another issue: I have already posted this on POTN but then I saw this post and thought it was appropriate to post it here also.

I used the built in flash as wireless master and set the settings to only fire the off camera flash. For my off camera flash i used Yongnuo 568ex ii. Everything was set to E-TTL. My exposures were all over the place. Sometimes it would completely overexpose...the whole frame looked white. Other times the frame was completely dark. I tried changing the batteries and that did not help. I played with flash metering and both average and evaluative metering gave me similar results. Its almost like the flash timing was off (maybe I had flicker detection on...would that cause issues?). Using the same setup with my T4i I never had any issues. Finally I put the yongnuo flash on my camera and it worked like a charm. So I don't know if it's because of yongnuo no working well with the new camera or there is a bug in the 7d mark II ...or if it is the flicker detection system that is messing with the flash. I will check the flicker detection this evening to see if that has anything to do with it. However I do not have an official Canon flash to check to see if it's an issue with yongnuo or the 7d mark II. If someone has a free moment can you try replicating this and letting me know how it went. (The off camera flash was set directly at the subject and I tried bouncing off the wall also...no help)


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 12, 2014)

anario,

My guess would be that it is a Yongnuo issue and a firmware update, for the third party flashes that have a USB port, will be along soon. Though that doesn't help you with the USB portless Yongnuo 568ex ii.

It is one reason I sold my YN-E3-RT, I wouldn't be surprised if Canon start playing hardball with these third party flash companies sooner or later by messing with new body protocols, just like they did with Sigma lenses a few years ago.


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> anario,
> 
> My guess would be that it is a Yongnuo issue and a firmware update, for the third party flashes that have a USB port, will be along soon. Though that doesn't help you with the USB portless Yongnuo 568ex ii.
> 
> It is one reason I sold my YN-E3-RT, I wouldn't be surprised if Canon start playing hardball with these third party flash companies sooner or later by messing with new body protocols, just like they did with Sigma lenses a few years ago.


As I recall my Sigma flash unit, which worked great with my 40D, was not recognized by my 7D. Some had to be rechipped but mine was a generation too early for that procedure so I popped for a 580EX II, exactly what Canon wanted me to do.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

anario said:


> I might potentially have another issue: I have already posted this on POTN but then I saw this post and thought it was appropriate to post it here also.
> 
> I used the built in flash as wireless master and set the settings to only fire the off camera flash. For my off camera flash i used Yongnuo 568ex ii. Everything was set to E-TTL. My exposures were all over the place. Sometimes it would completely overexpose...the whole frame looked white. Other times the frame was completely dark. I tried changing the batteries and that did not help. I played with flash metering and both average and evaluative metering gave me similar results. Its almost like the flash timing was off (maybe I had flicker detection on...would that cause issues?). Using the same setup with my T4i I never had any issues. Finally I put the yongnuo flash on my camera and it worked like a charm. So I don't know if it's because of yongnuo no working well with the new camera or there is a bug in the 7d mark II ...or if it is the flicker detection system that is messing with the flash. I will check the flicker detection this evening to see if that has anything to do with it. However I do not have an official Canon flash to check to see if it's an issue with yongnuo or the 7d mark II. If someone has a free moment can you try replicating this and letting me know how it went. (The off camera flash was set directly at the subject and I tried bouncing off the wall also...no help)



I think its probobly a good idea to turn off flicker detection until you are in an environment that needs it. If you can try that and test again. I'll see if I can do the same with my Canon 580EXII.


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 12, 2014)

*7D2 acting up?*

A 7D2 ... the indicator says -- center on EC gauge --- but the images come out with a EC reading when I open the details page on DPP. It reads :: Exposure Compensation	-715827882 1/3

Not my camera, a friend bought one as well, but she's in another state. She sent me some images to review for her. Her last camera was a 60D - and she shoots with a Canon EF-s 60m 2.8 macro, and a 300m f-4 IS - Some with 1.4 ext, or a 2.0 ext.

Both lenses show this same "Exposure Compensation	-715827882 1/3" reading. Other times, it shows EC "0" ... and she's not changing the EC readings ... She sent two different images - side by side -- that she took at the same time (sorta, on the same walk anyway) ... the 300m f-4 IS w/2.0 ext shows this reading on one images, then "0" on the next, both shot with same lens set-up. 

I have also the 7D2, but can't figure it out, as mine does not do that -- it shows EC "0" unless I set an EC ...

I have a feeling one if the defaults is set for Exposure Compensation	-715827882 1/3 ... but I don't yet know how to find that. This 7D2 is new to me as well -- still figuring it all out. My 7D2 does not show this reading -- I shot with a 100-400, 100-400 w/1.4 ext, and a 70/200 f-4 IS, no abnormal readings on any of my shots so far. I have no idea what that number means - usually, EC shows up as - 1/3, or + 2/3, or whatever?

What should I ask her?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: 7D2 acting up?*

Do a full reset and see how tge camera does. I'm still getting used too my new 7d mark 2 but there times I think my 70d takes better pics


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Did some investigation on issue 4 today.
> 
> Once the 7D2 has locked focus at a given distance. Zone AF definitely has a strong bias towards re-acquiring focus at that same distance rather than selecting an AF point for a closer subject. If even one of the AF points can still see a subject at that distance, it will select that point regardless of a dozen AF points hitting a closer subject. Not talking about focus lock here. It will ignore the foreground subject and reacquire focus on the background. Have some examples I could post but I don't want to clog up this thread any more than I already have.  The firmware designers must have really cranked up the AF damping. As long as you don't fire the shutter, it will continue to do this even if you release and repress the AF-On button numerous times. However, as soon as you stop focusing and fire the shutter. The bias goes away and the next time you press AF On it will lock on the closer subject. Nifty!
> 
> ...



If what you are saying is true then its not functioning the way the documentation says it should. It should always attempt to focus on what ever is closest to you. Now if you are panning a bird in flight and a tree comes into view, it should be ignored provided you have the correct AF case selected. What we are saying is that sometimes its not focusing on the foreground subject, it's locking on the background. IT should be consistent. In your case it worked out well since the fence was an uninteded obsticle. However, zone AF should have locked onto the fence if it was within minimum focus ditance of the lens.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

GraFax said:


> It will, until you demonstrate a preference for not locking onto the fence. Then it will lock onto a subject at a similar distance to the last item locked onto until you stop focusing and hit the shutter which seems to eliminate the bias. Very consistent result. The story about the fence yesterday was primarily anecdotal as an illustration. I tested it pretty carefully today in all 6 AF cases as well as manual first point select and I am fairly confident that it is designed to work that way to reduce AF interference and stutter. It may be something that has come over from the 1Dx. Can't say for sure. All of the other AF selection area modes worked as you describes. Bias towards the closest AF point. Large zone was actually sort of 50/50 and less predictable. Some AF damping but not as much as regular zone AF.
> 
> Maybe someone else can try and see if they get the same result. That's definitely how my body is working and I'm OK with it.



ok good foo. I will do some similar tests. Maybe stock up on some fish to attract the cormorants.


----------



## anario (Nov 12, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> anario said:
> 
> 
> > I might potentially have another issue: I have already posted this on POTN but then I saw this post and thought it was appropriate to post it here also.
> ...



Ok i tried it again. This time I turned off the flicker detection. I set the camera to M and no auto iso. My exposures were all over the place. I turned on and of flicker detection and I switched between evaluative and average. It still gave me very very inconsistent exposures. Some pictures were completely white because of the flash.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Here are a couple of test pics to illustrate. Once I had focused on the background, not locked on just focused and released, zone AF refuse to focus on the depth gauge in the foreground as long as any of the 15 points could see the background. Since the gauge wasn't big enough in this angle to cover all of the points. No matter how much I panned the camera horizontally, the 7D2 always chose whichever AF point fell on the background. As I panned back and forth it completely ignored the 9-12 points which would have focused on the gauge.
> 
> Repeated this a dozen or so times using all of the different AF and tracking modes. Totally consistent. However, if you fire the shutter without AF ON, it releases the lock. Point it back at the scene and it will instantly lock on the gauge instead of the background. So basically its retaining it focus lock, even when you aren't focusing if that makes sense.
> 
> ...



Ok one other question...did you have iTR enabled. I did and wondering if that is playing a role in this. I need to run some tests with it off and see if this behavior still exists.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Here are a couple of test pics to illustrate. Once I had focused on the background, not locked on just focused and released, zone AF refuse to focus on the depth gauge in the foreground as long as any of the 15 points could see the background. Since the gauge wasn't big enough in this angle to cover all of the points. No matter how much I panned the camera horizontally, the 7D2 always chose whichever AF point fell on the background. As I panned back and forth it completely ignored the 9-12 points which would have focused on the gauge.
> 
> Repeated this a dozen or so times using all of the different AF and tracking modes. Totally consistent. However, if you fire the shutter without AF ON, it releases the lock. Point it back at the scene and it will instantly lock on the gauge instead of the background. So basically its retaining it focus lock, even when you aren't focusing if that makes sense.
> 
> ...



Ok...looks like iTR has a role in zone AF. Manual page 128. Might actually explain not only the zone AF issue but the AF lock lag as I have iTR enabled. This was introduced from the 1dx in this model. According to the documentation when iTR is disabled zone, expanded zone, and 65 point AF will only be based on AF data, not colors, faces and other information...I assume infrared data as well...which is one feature of this new sensor.

More testing in order...


----------



## Tugela (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: 7D2 acting up?*

It is basically a 70D in a different shell, so it should take similar pictures


----------



## candc (Nov 13, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> GraFax said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of test pics to illustrate. Once I had focused on the background, not locked on just focused and released, zone AF refuse to focus on the depth gauge in the foreground as long as any of the 15 points could see the background. Since the gauge wasn't big enough in this angle to cover all of the points. No matter how much I panned the camera horizontally, the 7D2 always chose whichever AF point fell on the background. As I panned back and forth it completely ignored the 9-12 points which would have focused on the gauge.
> ...



Interesting, I did some bif shooting today and the camera did really well but I noticed some peculiarities while using zone af where the camera would lock on to he background and ignore the bird in front of it. I see that itr is on by default. Maybe that is he issue? If this feature is also in the 1dx maybe someone that has experience with that camera can shed some light on how and when its benificial and when to turn it off?


----------



## candc (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: 7D2 acting up?*



Tugela said:


> It is basically a 70D in a different shell, so it should take similar pictures



That is true to a point. I have a 70d as well and I think its probably a better all around camera but If you are into bif or do a lot of action shooting where the framerae and buffer are important then the 7dii is much better. The IQ is pretty much the same but the af on the 7dii is much faster, more accurate and more configurable. So in short it allows you to get more in focus action shots.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

Adding one more where 3rd party flashes when used as a slave are not exposing properly.

Also researching whether #1 and #4 are related to iTR which is enabled by default.




East Wind Photography said:


> Ok lets summarize some of the things we are looking at for those that dont want to read through all of this:
> 
> 1) Fraction of a second AF lag(lock) on half press (w/300mm F2.8L IS II)
> 2) Shutter not firing 2nd volley when rear AF-ON set to AF-OFF and pressed first
> ...


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: 7D2 acting up?*



candc said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > It is basically a 70D in a different shell, so it should take similar pictures
> ...


I just bought the 7Dii and plan to use it for sports and wildlife. Im interested to know, from your experience, why you think the 70D is a better all round camera given the 7Dii seems to offer all that the 70D does and more, save for its fixed non-touch screen and Wifi.


----------



## candc (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: 7D2 acting up?*



dslrdummy said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Well you said it, the touch swivel screen and wifi. The IQ is basicly the same. The 70d is smaller and lighter. The 7dii's big body size is good if you are shooting with big lenses but for normal people its a brick. I would prefer to carry and use the 70d over the 7dii. The only reason I would recommend the 7dii to anyone is if they really need the hot rod af, buffer and frame rate.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

GraFax said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > GraFax said:
> ...



Well I'm finding that iTR does not have much of a role in the Zone AF issue. I ran some tests in the house and found that when iTR is off it sometimes still has difficulty locking on a foreground object. I would even go as far as saying that even when initial AF has locked on the closer object, AF can switch to the background and hunt around a bit trying to figure itself out. I had this happen with 3 different lenses. With iTR enabled the same things were happening. This is clearly not how it is described in the user manual. Could be useful for some situations but I'd rather it be consistent than questionable. Questionable only makes me want to use that mode less.

I ran the same AF tests with my 5DIII using the same lenses and zone AF just locks on the closest object and stays there. Nothing in the background can make it change focus. I will strike this up as a firmware bug, do more tests outside on a sunny day and see if the condition also remains with more EV.


----------



## candc (Nov 14, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> GraFax said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



I have been doing some bif shooting the last couple days below a dam, giving the camera a good shakedown and seeing what works best. I also tried turning itr on and off using zone af and I don't see a difference, if anything it works better with it on. it tracks really well but doesn't always lock on to the closest thing. Sometimes if I would press and release af-on a couple times it will lock on to what I want it to but there is an issue with it not just doing it right the first time. I think there is a setting to make it prioririze a particular af start point with zone af, maybe you could try clearing that preference?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

candc said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > GraFax said:
> ...



Based one everything that I have found on it so far Zone AF is not suppose to prioritize based on a starting AF point. There is none to start with in that mode. It's supposed to start on the closest thing it can focus on within the selected zone and stay there. Thats supposed to be the priority and what makes it different from the rest of the modes. iTR should really do the same but then use faces color and IR to track the object it selected to focus on.


----------



## candc (Nov 14, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



True. It is on auto by default but maybe setting it to something else then resetting it to auto might clear something that is screwed up in the memory?


----------



## photofill (Nov 14, 2014)

*7D Mark II GPS does not work*

Anyone else having problems with the GPS on their 7D2? I have tried everything on mine, turning it on setting it outside away from buildings/trees, etc for a half hour and it still will not connect to any satellites. Meanwhile my phone GPS works fine, even in my basement. I called Canon and they said it needs service.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: 7D Mark II GPS does not work*



photofill said:


> I called Canon and they said it needs service.



Sounds like you got your answer. I hope they can fix it and quickly for you.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 14, 2014)

Back in the days when I had a company supply me with an iPhone I remember testing a few applications that (among other things) listed the number of available GPS satellites and how accurate all data was. I bet there are some similar stuff around yet. Maybe test a few of those to find out if you are out of reach, or if the GPS unit is truly faulty. Could give some clues, and shouldn't have to cost you more than a few minutes of testing.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: 7D Mark II GPS does not work*



photofill said:


> Anyone else having problems with the GPS on their 7D2? I have tried everything on mine, turning it on setting it outside away from buildings/trees, etc for a half hour and it still will not connect to any satellites. Meanwhile my phone GPS works fine, even in my basement. I called Canon and they said it needs service.



I believe it's typical for a gps device to take a great deal of time to initially get its act together. My 7d2 did not sync up for a couple of days but eventually started to work. It could be slowed down by infrequent polling cycle. 

Also according to the docs it must have a signal on 5! Satellites. I would have thought 3 would be enough.

I would keep it running but if it doesn't work before the end of your return window, the return for an exchange and see how it goes.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: 7D Mark II GPS does not work*



East Wind Photography said:


> Also according to the docs it must have a signal on 5! Satellites. I would have thought 3 would be enough.


Not for any kind of accuracy, the standard I always worked with was 12, but that was often 'out' by many yards, particularly altitude, most of our gear (marine) was upgraded to 18 satellites. Don't forget GPS is piggybacked on the side of US military capabilities and is deliberately dumbed down for the average consumer market. Meanwhile my phone can show me what room it is in in my house on Google Maps because of the WiFi location supplementation.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: 7D Mark II GPS does not work*



privatebydesign said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Also according to the docs it must have a signal on 5! Satellites. I would have thought 3 would be enough.
> ...



Canon docs clearly state that it needs at least 5 satellites. More is always better. I would think that for a camera generally you dont need to know what room your are in...though I would bet some would differ.


----------



## luckydude (Nov 14, 2014)

GraFax said:


> From this afternoon. 7D2 with 400 5.6L prime. Last time I shot here was with my 5D2 and nothing was this sharp. I can see the individual drops of water dripping off his tail from 100 yards away.



Holy crap, people. Click on that picture. Wow. Nice job!

On a different note, anyone compared the 400mm 5.6 vs the 400m 4.0 DO for BIF? I have the latter but I'm hearing stuff like the 5.6 has fast focussing. Faster than the 4.0?


----------



## Light Sculptor (Nov 14, 2014)

I am big into BIF and have owned most of the lenses used for that, including the 400mm 5.6 and the 400mm DO. The DO is significantly faster to acquire AF with than the 5.6, and I was happy to see that it was also sharper as well, so I sold the 5.6 forthwith! (on the original 7D and 5D3). 

The DO has been a much maligned lens, but I have gained some wonderful photos with it, that I just would not have with the 400 2.8 and the 500 4.0 which I use a lot as well. They are technically better lenses of course, but that does not mean a great deal, when you have to whip your lens barrel around on a quick draw for a fast flying bird you have flushed. In this case I have found it is better to have the lighter lens. Also the weight of the DO is amazing when you have hiked a mountain in the depths of winter carrying your tent etc! When I take my 500mm high in the mountains I usually can't get it onto fast moving BIF in time, where as I can with the quick-draw DO. 

I am currently selling my DO. The reason is the DO mark 2!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

Trying to keep this forum focused on reporting 7D2 issues. Please discuss lenses in their respective forums.

Thanks
OP


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 15, 2014)

OK Here is a summary of issues we are tracking for the 7D Mark II:

1) Fraction of a second AF lag(lock) on half press (w/300mm F2.8L IS II)
Still looking for confirmation and a repeatable process

2) Shutter not firing 2nd volley when rear AF-ON set to AF-OFF and pressed first
This is confirmed and likely fixable with a firmware update

3) Manual AF point selection is retained seperately for each AF mode (can default be set back to center?)
THis is confirmed. Still looking for a workaround

4) Zone AF not always locking on closest subject
This is confirmed by several users. Inconsistent forground lock. Needs fixing.

5) 3rd party flashes not exposing properly when used as a wireless slave.
Looking for more tests. Does not seem to be an issue for Canon flashes.

6) GPS does not seem to work reliably
Long delay to get GPS to work when new out of the box. Could be normal as GPS's often need more time initially to find themselves on the globe. More reports needed on how GPS is operating for them.

Some of these looked like iTR'ish like symptoms but with iTR off problems persist.

IF you have anything to report on any of these or have any new issues to report, please share.

THanks
OP


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 18, 2014)

A couple of updates on 1 and 4. The noticed lag seems to occur only when the camera comes out of sleep mode and only with the 300mm f2.8l is II. All other lenses I own snap right to business. It also seems more jittery. Canon suggests tweaking the tracking sensitivity down a bit for this lens and see if it calms down a bit. Still a work in progress.

#4 required more tests side by side with my 5diii and a call to canon. The zone AF issue appears to be a result of having more AF points on the 7d2 than on the 5d3. The zone is also larger on the 7d2. Careful tests between the two show similar issues of not locking on forground subject. However on the 5d3 this is masked by the zone having fewer points and therefore less info to lock onto something else. 7d2 behaves more like 5d3 when the foreground subject is about the same % of AF field as on the 5d3.

It's not a bug but just the camera trying to do what it's supposed to do. Canon will report it for investigation to see if tweaking the algorithm is needed.

#6 I'm having good GPS response. Need others to report on their experiences. I suggest when it's first enabled to let it update every second, then once you get a GPS lock and leave it enabled, set it to update once every 15 minutes or more often when you go on site. In the bag set it to the maximum setting to save your battery.

All of the others, please share your experience with these configurations so we can determine if these are systemic issues or one offs. Canon does pay attention to reports but we have to contact customer service to get it in the queue.

Thanks.




East Wind Photography said:


> OK Here is a summary of issues we are tracking for the 7D Mark II:
> 
> 1) Fraction of a second AF lag(lock) on half press (w/300mm F2.8L IS II)
> Still looking for confirmation and a repeatable process
> ...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 18, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Thanks for the follow-up and the update. Much appreciated. As you predicted, follow up testing demonstrated iTR had so effect on issue #4 for me. GPS working fine for my uses. Battery drain still a concern with GPS but seems to have leveled off for some reason. I'll probably only activate it consistently for travel work.



I think the leveling off issue is completely normal. I see that in mobile phones and laptops. The devices have to learn the drain rate in order to predict % battery usage. GPS will drain a battery as its on all of the time when enabled even if power is off. This is why you can minimize the drain by having it update on the longest time schedule. If you disable it, you run the risk of it taking longer to sync up when you need it...as well as drift in the clock. I guess we will figure out in time how much the GPS drains the battery.


----------



## alby87a (Nov 19, 2014)

I bought the 7d mark ii two weeks ago and its a great camera. However I have a 70-200mm mk1 2.8 lens there's times I'm trying to shoot and it won't shoot/focus and what not. However on my regular 7d with that lens I don't have that issue. I realized the when the af jumps for my 70-200mm lens on the 7d mark ii it stops focusing then maybe after a minute or 2 its working fine then it could happen again. I tested my 7d mark ii with a tamron lens (24-70mm with VC its no issue with that) So I'm ruling out as a body issue but the lens works perfectly fine on a regular 7d it jumps here and there but still remains to focus. Just wondering if anyone is experiencing this issue. Also I realize the flicker warning is going off with both lens but the test is just with regular lamp lighting.


----------



## Deleted member 372972 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi,
another flash problem I have, may the third party problem too.
I use the YongNuo YN-622C ETTL radio triggers on my 7D before and after getting the 7D II they didn't work 
Nearly all exposures where full flash exposures.
If I set the flash control to manual it worked, but ETTL, even with a Canon 430EX II flash on the YN-622C device didn't work.
I would say Canon changed the wireless flash control interface a little bit, so third party flashes could have a problem.
In my test the pre flash for ETTL was too bright, so the camera will send a full flash needed command too the flashes and the picture is overexposed. With the use of the internal flash as wireless master the pre flash isn't that bright.
It's not a Canon problem, but I think it's good to know.

In my thread http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3747630#forum-post-54671707 a user say that the Pixel King ETTL flash devices have the problem too, but this devices have a update function so they may be work later.

Bye

Markus


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 19, 2014)

alby87a said:


> I bought the 7d mark ii two weeks ago and its a great camera. However I have a 70-200mm mk1 2.8 lens there's times I'm trying to shoot and it won't shoot/focus and what not. However on my regular 7d with that lens I don't have that issue. I realized the when the af jumps for my 70-200mm lens on the 7d mark ii it stops focusing then maybe after a minute or 2 its working fine then it could happen again. I tested my 7d mark ii with a tamron lens (24-70mm with VC its no issue with that) So I'm ruling out as a body issue but the lens works perfectly fine on a regular 7d it jumps here and there but still remains to focus. Just wondering if anyone is experiencing this issue. Also I realize the flicker warning is going off with both lens but the test is just with regular lamp lighting.



I only have the 70-200 mk ii but have not experienced anything like that with my other lenses. You said that it's working with other bodies...it's still possible that the lens electronic contacts are dirty. That would be something to check and clean. Dirty contacts can cause so many sporadic issues that its the first thing I usually suspect. 

Also if the lens works fine with other bodies then it's not likely the lens. It wouldnt be intermittent one one body and not on another. Therefore I suspect it may be contct related or something with that camera body.

If the contact cleaning doesnt work, you should consider going back to the dealer with your lens to try another body and see if it's yours or something related to the 7D in general. Are you able to still excahnge the camera if needed? If it's within your exchange window you should just do it and not wait too long. Otherwise the only recourse willl be to send both lens and camera to Canon and have them iron our the problem.


----------



## tron (Nov 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> ...
> Also if the lens works fine with other bodies then it's not likely the lens.
> ...
> It wouldnt be intermittent one one body and not on another. Therefore I suspect it may be contct related or something with that camera body.


7DII is a new body. Dirty contacts? In that case the problem would be with all lenses attached to that body...

The camera exchange suggestion is good if possible but I suspect it will work the same...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 19, 2014)

tron said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



The issue may not be with the camera contacts but with the lens contacts. The camera contacts align slightly differently between bodies and any dust or grime on the contact can cause a problem for one but not the other...particularly since this is an older lens.

May not be the problem but it's an easy fix if it is.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 19, 2014)

in_04 said:


> Hi,
> another flash problem I have, may the third party problem too.
> I use the YongNuo YN-622C ETTL radio triggers on my 7D before and after getting the 7D II they didn't work
> Nearly all exposures where full flash exposures.
> ...



Curious if these 3rd party flashes work ok when they are attached directly to the camera or is it only when the are used as slaves?


----------



## Deleted member 372972 (Nov 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> in_04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi East Wind Photography,
the YN-622C is a radio trigger only.
It will be attached to the flash or the camera itself.
I tested the YN-622C on camera with on YN-622C flash and this seems to work, but on camera flash is the least useful for me.
Still thinking that the wireless flash data transfer protocol from canon is slightly changed on the 7D2, so 3rd party flashes make a false preflash.
I have a similar problem with an older Nissin flash, but this was on 7D not 7D2.
Just curios that the original canon gear have no such problems, but this is original vs. 3rd party.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 19, 2014)

That is the main reason I sold my YN-E3-RT, and the fact that the firmware updater was PC only, not Mac compatible.


----------



## allanP (Nov 19, 2014)

in_04 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > in_04 said:
> ...



Hi, 
I hope - it's not so ...
622C is only responsible for the data transfer.
I can't see difference between on-camera and off-camera flash mountig
Control signals are the same and the YN622C passes on what he gets.
I've used 622C on 7D 5D3 and 6D - no problems. Why now on the 7D2?


Allan


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 20, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Decided I'm keeping the 7D2 so I unwrapped the new LP-E6n battery. At first my Watson Duo charger refused to recognize it but after charging for a bit on the LC-E6? I was able to get it going on the Watson. Anyway, man that thing is slow taking a charge. My canon LP-E6 has gone from 45-95% in the same amount of time as the LP-E6n has gone from 45-65%. Hope that improves with recharges.



Let us know how that goes. I think it may also be the same issue as when the batt drains. The charger needs to learn the charge rate after several cycles. The new batts are higher capacity but not that much higher.


----------

